# Really Good Equine Vet Needed Cheshire / Wirral Area



## vanrim (19 January 2015)

I am having problems getting a diagnosis for 2 of my horses in that I have had 4 different vets out from the same practice and no real continuity. Can anyone recommend a really good experienced equine vet in the Wirral / Cheshire / North Wales area?


----------



## KautoStar1 (20 January 2015)

What is the general nature of the problem with your horse. Depends on what the problem is as to which vet to suggest.


----------



## vanrim (20 January 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			What is the general nature of the problem with your horse. Depends on what the problem is as to which vet to suggest.
		
Click to expand...

Mare started napping and refusing to go into trot. Was diagnosed with gastric ulcers, treated successfully but no change to horse's behaviour. Vet says it must be behavioural but it isn't - something is definitely wrong. Gelding has started putting his ears back and resisting when going into trot. He trots 6 strides then kicks out, trots 6 strides then kicks out etc. He is very slightly lame on off hind (so slight he looked sound to me) and vet thought it may be his stifle but can't actually feel anything. Said it may be developmental - he is 3 and 17.2hh - or it may be he is having me on (he isn't).


----------



## KautoStar1 (23 January 2015)

Well I can recommend Nantwich Equine Hospital.  Campbell is an excellent orthopaedic vet.   In fact all the vets there are very good.
maybe your mare is having problems with her cycles ?? or the ulcers have returned ?
Either way, the hospital is fully equipped with the latest diagnostic tools.
The vets will travel to you (although not knowing where you are exactly, you could be out of their area) but if you have transport they will encourage you to bring your horses to them where they have all the necessary kit.

best of luck


----------



## Firebird Dressage (23 January 2015)

I would also recommend Campbell Thompson at Nantwich Equine Hospital. They have great facilities and have successfully diagnosed and treated two very rare conditions in one of my horses. Good luck.


----------

